

Collected Articles of Doug Engelbart - Radix
http://www.dougengelbart.org/library/bibliography-summary.html

======
Radix
I had not heard of this man till today when I came across the comment below by
Alan Kay; I thought to share it:

"I don't think you could find a physicist who has not gone back and tried to
find out what Newton actually did. It's unimaginable. Yet the computing
profession acts as if there isn't anything to learn from the past, so most
people haven't gone back and referenced what Engelbart thought."

For context.

~~~
mlLK
Englebart is my new hero.

"The rate at which a person can mature is directly proportional to the amount
of embarrassment he can tolerate."

-Doug Engelbart

 _<http://www.dougengelbart.org/kids/justforkids.html#4> _

------
zandorg
I once slept in a guest room in an Oxford flat where Doug had previously
slept, as we both know Ted Nelson.

Ted told me that was a valid anecdote, so who am I to argue?

